# Remember what I said about Rob Bishop... LWCF expires tomorrow



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

As chair of the natural resource committee Rob Bishop is a big block standing in front of one of the best programs ever in this country. Tomorrow the LWCF will expire, and Bishop will be a big reason for it. Don't believe he's a big enemy to sportsmen, your access, and future? If this program expires tomorrow, which it probably will, you have him and those who voted for this idiot to partly thank. Idiots like Bishop are a huge threat to wildlife, public land, and the future of conservation and hunting. Start voting for a reason and not a letter and maybe we will stop going down this path.

http://thinkprogress.org/climate/2015/09/29/3706756/rob-bishop-lwcf-reauthorization/


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Bishop....don't get me started!!!-O,-


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Community pools all over Utah will suffer. Doesn't he care about drinking fountains? We all need to drink.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

*My e-mail to Bishop - he is crazy - this is a total win for us little guys*

Dear Congressman Bishop,

Are you crazy or just out of touch?
As you know, the United States' Land and Water Conservation Fund (LWCF) is a Federal program that was established by Act of Congress in 1965 to provide funds and matching grants to federal, state and local governments for the acquisition of land and water, and easements on land and water, for the benefit of all Americans. The main emphases of the fund are recreation and the protection of national natural treasures in the forms of parks and protected forest and wildlife areas. The LWCF has a broad-based coalition of support and oversight.

What do you propose doing with the fees/taxes currently coming from companies drilling offshore for oil and gas that currently fund this wonderful program? I know you are not naive enough to think it will result in lower prices to consumers (tax payers and your constituents) and no new profits to big energy.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Make a quick call to Bishops office today and apply pressure to renewing the LWCF as it stands:

202-225-0453


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Representative Bishop:

I am incredibly disappointed and alarmed at your unwillingness to consider re-authorization of the LWCF as part of the federal budget resolution. Some ideas and instruments are good on a federal level and on a state level. The LWCF is one of those instruments.

One of the things that makes Utah great is the vast amount of beautiful, unique, and publicly accessible landscapes that are found throughout the state. The LWCF has helped to purchase and preserve wild and historic areas, such as those found in our state, across the country. The expiration of this fund is a travesty that one would not expect the Chairman of the House Natural Resources committee to allow.

The federal government does many things wrong. This fund and the good that it has done is not one of them. As you consider your impact on this decision, please understand that while your title says that you represent me; your views, statements and actions on this issue and the over-arching public land control debate seriously endanger a tradition of public land recreation and use that is a huge driver in our state. This public-land heritage is one of the most important things to me and my family, and as such I cannot support a representative whose words and actions stand in direct opposition to it's continuation.

Regards,

-xxxxxxx


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Great letter, here's a petition to bring it back. Be sure to call, write emails, and send letters as well.

https://www.change.org/p/congress-renew-america-s-most-important-conservation-program-lwcf


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Keep contacting our reps to let them know we want the LWCF brought back and we do not support the land transfer idea.


----------

